# Heresy Online's Monthly Sprue Drive - December '12 - Chaos Space Marines



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​

Hello Heretics! 

In case you are new to the site or old age has addled your mind, this is a reminder about the Sprue Database resource found only on Heresy Online!

In June 2011, the Sprue Database was added to the website thanks to a lot of time and effort from Jezlad and Viscount Vash (as well as a few others such as Cypher871 and Wolf_Lord_Skoll). Since then, thousands of submissions from members have been added to the database and, thanks to a handful of people, we now have quite a large number of sprue photographs building up.

However, there is a long way to go until we have a complete collection, especially with the continual release of new models from Games Workshop, Privateer Press, Infinity, and others. But we can not achieve anything near a full Sprue Database without the help of you, the members of Heresy Online.

We are starting a by-month campaign to completely fill up the different armies in the Warhammer universe. The goal is, by the end of the month, to have a sprue uploaded for every model currently available. The only way we can do this is with the help of the many Heretics who either buy new sprues or have complete, unprimed sprues lying about.

We will start this out rather slowly and simply, moving on with some of the newer releases since you all are more likely to have those models still on the sprues. Depending on the response we get, we may expand this to 1 WH40K army and 1 WHF army a month (or other systems, depending on interest). This way, we can crank through and complete this great resource for you all.

The focus area for the next month will be:

CHAOS SPACE MARINES

This drive is for ALL Chaos Space Marine models, old and new (as long as they are not currently on the database). 

The list of what we need is below:


Anything from Forgeworld
*HQ*

Abaddon the Despoiler
Ahriman
Kharn the Betrayer
Lucius the Eternal
Fabius Bile
Huron Blackheart
Dark Apostle
Warpsmith
Chaos Lord with Jump Pack
Typhus, Herald of Nurgle
Sorcerer (any of the 3 models, 2 old 1 new)
Night Lords Lord
Iron Warriors Warsmith
Slaanesh Lord
*Elites*

Chaos Hellbrute (pending release)
Chosen
Mutilators
Khorne Berserkers
Noise Marines
Plague Marines
Thousand Sons
*Troops*

Chaos Cultists
*Fast Attack*

Raptors/Warp Talons
*Heavy Support*

Forgefiend/Maulerfiend
Havocs
Obliterators


However, don't let that put you off of submitting any other images! All submissions are welcome as the more we have, the closer we get to achieving the goal... of utter sprue domination! Yes, I'm a nerd, so sue me, you're the one browsing a Wargaming forum :laugh:

And don't forget, the following award is available to those who contribute by submitting a large amount of acceptable submissions:



> _Sigil of the Scarab__
> Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation will also be awarded to contributors (the more usable pictures you submit, the higher your reward will be).

*What are we looking for exactly?* The following thread describes how to use the Sprue Database as well as how we would like members to submit their images - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91724.


One last thing to note; if you have any ideas for the database or have found any errors in the database that need correcting, please use this thread to do so - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92886.

Thank you so much to those of you who have been helping us so far and I hope that more members are able to start contributing towards it soon.​


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will snap some pics if Angron as soon as I get a chance. I already have individual pics of all the pieces.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm. I don't think I'm going to be buying any of these in the next month (apart from pooooossibly Noise Marines--but those have been changed to an upgrade pack, or sorts), but this does serve as a nice reminder to take photos of sprues before I start chopping them up, when I buy them.

Hope to contribute more in the future.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Shit, I'd like to help, but I'm low on cash. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Blight Drone, coming soon.

No sprue of course, but all the parts.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope to pick up a box of warp talons in the next week or so possibly a Warpsmith, will post those up if successful


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of contributing each time I buy something new but as soon as you get home you get to excited and then suddenly the whole thing is built and you realise you never took that sprue pic. Damn you excitement!!

I guess the monthly focus is just to get people more aware of the database and that any sprue from different armies would be a bonus and most welcome aswell?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> I guess the monthly focus is just to get people more aware of the database and that any sprue from different armies would be a bonus and most welcome aswell?


Nailed it. It's also a very convenient resource for folks that are into kitbashing, as it gives them access to look over the sprues that they may want to build the models they have in mind.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> I guess the monthly focus is just to get people more aware of the database and that any sprue from different armies would be a bonus and most welcome aswell?


Nailed it. It's also a very convenient resource for folks that are into kitbashing, as it gives them access to look over the sprues that they may want to build the models they have in mind.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I should be able to get some shots of some chaos renegade ogryns, hellblades, and a chaos warhound titan in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a few new thingies in boxes, lemme see what I can come up with.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I should be able to get some shots of some chaos renegade ogryns, hellblades, and a chaos warhound titan in the next couple of weeks.


Thank you for the Ogryns and Hell Blade Images Grimzag.

Reppage to ya! k:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, just added Nurglings & Plaguebearers to the 40K Daemons section, and Forgefiend, Cultists, Chosen and Helbrute to the CSM section.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

What is our next target for uploading oh Bocfull one!?!


----------

